# Horizontal grinding wheel - advice needed



## foreign_foodie (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello, 
I would like to buy a horizontal grinding wheel for thinning blades or for repairing extensive damage. So far, I have come across 3 models:

Ryobi http://www.ebay.com/itm/181768640585
Shinko http://www.ebay.com/itm/171819116175
Makita http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0000223JC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Does anyone have any experience with these machines? Can anyone recommend anything else? Any opinion would be appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## ThEoRy (Jan 3, 2016)

Harbour freight 1x 30 belt grinder. I just turn it so its horizontal. http://www.harborfreight.com/1-in-x-30-in-belt-sander-60543.html


----------

